# Install Windows???



## samthebird (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi, I recently picked my dad's retired server, and it had an ancient version of FreeBSD on it. I have no clue how to use the operating system, and i want to boot into bios so I can boot from a usb. Any help?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

samthebird said:


> I want to boot into BIOS so I can boot from a USB


Look in the manual of the mainboard or PC. How you do this has nothing to do with the OS. Common keys include '<DEL>', 'F2', 'F10', 'F11' and 'F12' for example.


----------



## samthebird (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you so much! I was just a bit confused by the new operating system, but everything seems to be working out.


----------

